# Forecasting weather



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If you ever wanted to forecast when the rain will come and for how long. Try this radar imagery: 
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WKR

Also The Weather Networks' *FREE* desktop weather application:
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/desktop/weathereye


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

hehe this is my topic Itl be my second year doing meteorology. Anyway, to tell you the truth I use the weather.com for radar. Why? even though it is the US site? Because the radar is much better, its amazing. You can zoom right in.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...from=36hr_maps&zoom=5&interactiveMapLayer=sat

For yesterdays thunderstom I did the same, I knew when it was gonna be severe and when not.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone knows you can't trust a weather forecast past 24 hrs and even that is suspect  Look at the leaves of trees and activity of animals for a more accurate forecast than most meteorologists can give


----------

